# Fat Chicks <3



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 25, 2008)

I just thought I'd post some happy porn to clear out any bad energy left over
WARNING
If chubby and fat chicks aren't your thing, or you don't like porn (freak, lol) look away!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Wtf? I hope that is not seriously what you would consider fat...


----------



## bl33b (Jul 25, 2008)

at most those gals are pleasantly plump, and i dont mean that as a bad thing, there is absolutely nothin wrong with women that are larger than waif models


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Wtf? I hope that is not seriously what you would consider fat...


forsure aint fat, but aint no super model either. youu got weird taste son.


----------



## purplepassion (Jul 25, 2008)

OH,Pleaseeeeeeeee You call them chicks fat?? MY GOD I'd hate to see perfect!! Can you say anorexia???


----------



## bl33b (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW, she is hot, not gonna get an argument outta me on that one. thing is though that it appears most of the original posters pics were from websites, and i bet that is only a very small portion of the available web sites that feature larger women. so all in all although this is not at all a scientific study I bet almost as many people like larger women as like smaller women.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

haha @ guitar hero....

Every guy I know would do all of those chicks in a second... But obesity is a whole different thing. I could kinda understand why you would call them chubby, but the redhead isn't even near chubby.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

I must say though... Those boobies are pretty nasty to look at.


----------



## littlebat (Jul 25, 2008)

None of those women are fat in the slightest, they just have big boobs! Is that REALLY what you call fat?!?!?


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, Most of the girls I posted are the ones I like best out of my collection of chubby chicks. It was my intention that people could jump in with pics that they have of women whom are outside the beauty standard by way of size or curvaceousness.
I was just getting the ball rolling.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Now these are some fat chicks....


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a pic of her when she was younger:


< snipped >


----------



## tnrtinr (Jul 25, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I just thought I'd post some happy porn to clear out any bad energy left over
> WARNING
> If chubby and fat chicks aren't your thing, or you don't like porn (freak, lol) look away!


I would def hook up with all of them!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

I would say these girls are voluptuous, not fat.


EarthlyPassions said:


> I just thought I'd post some happy porn to clear out any bad energy left over
> WARNING
> If chubby and fat chicks aren't your thing, or you don't like porn (freak, lol) look away!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Omg.I think i just looked at some kiddy porn....how old is that girl in the thumbnail?


EarthlyPassions said:


> Here is a pic of her when she was younger:


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 25, 2008)

man those girls in the first post were built fantastic.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Omg.I think i just looked at some kiddy porn....how old is that girl in the thumbnail?



*LOL... SAME EXACT THING crossed my mind when I saw that. That picture should be TAKEN DOWN IMMEDIATELY!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

_*I'm gonna have to second that.*_


Florida Girl said:


> *LOL... SAME EXACT THING crossed my mind when I saw that. That picture should be TAKEN DOWN IMMEDIATELY!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 25, 2008)

Im not even going to get started in this thread......................Im outta here


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I must say though... Those boobies are pretty nasty to look at.


word on that. the guitar hero gurl is bangin


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Now these are some fat chicks....


i think they are....
and i dont think i'd pose naked with my fat hanging out like that either.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i think they are....
> and i dont think i'd pose naked with my fat hanging out like that either.


 hahhahahh come on, why not? its fun!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

oh hell no...
i think i'm fat enough as it is... i would never let myself get that way. 
i got scared out of eating donuts seeing women like that in donut shops...


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

lol I think they are comfortable with the saying.. 'Big is beautiful.' They're trying to make the photo look all artsy when really it is just plain vile.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> oh hell no...
> i think i'm fat enough as it is... i would never let myself get that way.
> i got scared out of eating donuts seeing women like that in donut shops...



I have kinda a fear of getting fat.... Yet I still stuff my face. Hopefully it doesn't catch up with me later in life.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> lol I think they are comfortable with the saying.. 'Big is beautiful.' They're trying to make the photo look all artsy when really it is just plain vile.


i could understand that... it definitely makes me feel better of myself.

imagine your own fat rolls rubbing against some other girls fat rolls....


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Ughhhhh... Bad thoughts....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

You certainly don't look fat.


AnitaNuggs said:


> oh hell no...
> i think i'm fat enough as it is... i would never let myself get that way.
> i got scared out of eating donuts seeing women like that in donut shops...


The beauty is in the difference, breathe.It's not vile.Noone is being hurt.


BreatheSmoke said:


> lol I think they are comfortable with the saying.. 'Big is beautiful.' They're trying to make the photo look all artsy when really it is just plain vile.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You certainly don't look fat.


why thank you stoney. thats what everyone says but i have low self esteem. i always feel like i can lose that few extra lbs


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I have that too.I used to be really bad.Bathe with bleach water, cover my face when I had no makeup.Ahhhh adolescence.


AnitaNuggs said:


> why thank you stoney. thats what everyone says but i have low self esteem. i always feel like i can lose that few extra lbs


----------



## blinkykush (Jul 26, 2008)

the chick in pic 6 is hot, i would beat it up like she stole my wallet on christmass eve


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

omg thats gross lol


----------



## PurfectStorm (Jul 26, 2008)

i would just like to say that outta all of em...BreatheSmoke is the hottest


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

i think this one's a top dollar.






word on that perfect storm.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> why thank you stoney. thats what everyone says but i have low self esteem. i always feel like i can lose that few extra lbs


hows this help.? 

Your fucking *beautiful*, you cant do anything about that.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> i think this one's a top dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg thats the worst!!!!
jeeeeeeez


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

i love when chicks legs are as thick as my hole body, mmmmm


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh my.... lol wow... just wow....

Well at least they blocked out the nipples and vajayjay.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

how many rolls does she have?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Her legs look like the Michelin Man.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

breathesmoke said:


> her legs look like the michelin man.


omfg!! Lmfao!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

And look..she's a human too.


bleezyg420 said:


> i think this one's a top dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

*I just got off the phone with a slightly large girl,its on for tonight!!!!!
It seems to me larger women get wetter than skinny women!!!!!!!
*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *I just got off the phone with a slightly large girl,its on for tonight!!!!!
> It seems to me larger women get wetter than skinny women!!!!!!!
> *


ewwww thats disgusting!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*You get it how you like it ,hydro.*_


hydrotech364 said:


> *I just got off the phone with a slightly large girl,its on for tonight!!!!!
> It seems to me larger women get wetter than skinny women!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *I just got off the phone with a slightly large girl,its on for tonight!!!!!
> It seems to me larger women get wetter than skinny women!!!!!!!
> *



Dude because they have more room in there!


----------



## PurfectStorm (Jul 26, 2008)

HAHAHA wow...screw the vajajay, just fold over some of her skin and roll fuck her.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Yall got it all wrong .this girl is just a lil chubby not massive!!!!!!FREAKS!!!!!!!!lol...I dont need any flower for tonights task lol*


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd hate to see someone who fits your definition of massive then....

Wait, you are joking though right?


----------



## PurfectStorm (Jul 26, 2008)

he drives them home in a dumptruck, takes a forklift to get em in bed.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *I just got off the phone with a slightly large girl,its on for tonight!!!!!
> It seems to me larger women get wetter*


* are you sure it isn't just sweat? Just Cus thee huge doesn' mean there looser than a small chick. . But thats sothng I have no clue about.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh, so these pics are more acceptable?Would you make fun of these women?On the other extreme?Why do people give themselves permission to lay into fat people?Why is it ok to criticize anyone because of how they look?Why are they less human than you because there's more of them?Or less?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, so these pics are more acceptable?Would you make fun of these women?On the other extreme?Why do people give themselves permission to lay into fat people?Why is it ok to criticize anyone because of how they look?Why are they less human than you because there's more of them?Or less?


your right. 
thats scary. i would take them to the hospital


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Oh my.... lol wow... just wow....
> 
> Well at least they blocked out the nipples and vajayjay.


* vajayjay hahaha* it's life. People are always going to a problem with people that are different. I know quite a few over weight people that bag on others because of their race, how they look. I know african american people who make fun of jewish people and arabs who make fun of hispanics. The world is pretty fucked up and lots of people could care less out peoples opinions. This day in age it's all about "me".


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Because it is just plain disgusting to let yourself go that bad. It's even more disgusting that they make excuses for it.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

*she only wieghs about 150 5ft 4 in im not fucking the michelin chick in the pic fuck cut me some slack yall*


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

and yes, I would make fun of people like that behind their backs. I'm not going to lie.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *she only wieghs about 150 5ft 4 in im not fucking the michelin chick in the pic fuck cut me some slack yall*



What?? 150 on the moon maybe ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

You know, I've seen groups of folks huddled around, chuckling away and making comments as a very large women went by...and it's fucking awful....would they make fun of a person with visible tumors?Are they deaf because theyre fat?Do they have no feelings?Don't you think they know how they look?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> and yes, I would make fun of people like that behind their backs. I'm not going to lie.


i'd feel bad about the skinny people. but the fat people do it to themselves.
they can choose to not eat!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

*now ill have that pic in my head when im boning ol girl,Please do not sabotage my woody people!!!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*Well, some of them truly cannot help it.So why assume you know the cause?I think it's more disgusting to let yourself get awful on the inside.*_


BreatheSmoke said:


> Because it is just plain disgusting to let yourself go that bad. It's even more disgusting that they make excuses for it.


_*Well, at least you're honest about it.*_


BreatheSmoke said:


> and yes, I would make fun of people like that behind their backs. I'm not going to lie.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

I thought that the skinny people were those reaaaaally bad cases anorexia.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

They are...like anita said, they "Chose not to eat."


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> What?? 150 on the moon maybe ...


*I said slightly large smoke,not a buffalo.*


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You know, I've seen groups of folks huddled around, chuckling away and making comments as a very large women went by...and it's fucking awful....would they make fun of a person with visible tumors?Are they deaf because theyre fat?Do they have no feelings?Don't you think they know how they look?



How can you even compare tumors with obesity? Obesity is 100% preventable and fixable.. But they choose to just feel sorry for themselves instead of doing something about it. If they can't love themselves enough to take care of themselves, then I refuse to have pity for them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I got a pic for you.


hydrotech364 said:


> *now ill have that pic in my head when im boning ol girl,Please do not sabotage my woody people!!!!!*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I got a pic for you.



*promises promises stoney you know i have a hard spot for ya*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*Because some obesity is not a product of over eating.So you're assuming that every fat person did it to themselves.It's misinformation, starvation, fad diets,you don't think these folks have tried them?And it just throws their bodies into a starvation cycle...the body stores fat when they resume normal eating...and it stockpiles.Who would choose to feel like shit all day?*_


BreatheSmoke said:


> How can you even compare tumors with obesity? Obesity is 100% preventable and fixable.. But they choose to just feel sorry for themselves instead of doing something about it. If they can't love themselves enough to take care of themselves, then I refuse to have pity for them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*Watch out...I'm not so skinny that I'll fall through my own asshole and hang myself.*_


hydrotech364 said:


> *promises promises stoney you know i have a hard spot for ya*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyway...a pic for you....hrm.It's me, going to get a bikini wax.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

It's not like I would laugh in their faces.... I just don't pity them. I make fun of everyone, and I think it's funny when people make fun of me, too. It's just they could have done something before it got that bad...

and I don't really buy into the whole medical conditions excuse. Maybe in some cases, that is plausible, but most people will choose 'I have a medical condition' over 'I'm lazy and I am too depressed to stop eating cake'


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Always the teaser huh miss mcfried???????*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Chewbakka mcfried!!!!!!*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Tonites lady looks like this with black hair shes a lil goth!!!!!KINKY!!!!!!*


----------



## PurfectStorm (Jul 26, 2008)

haha i used to be a fat kid...and i lost like 25 pounds in less than a year

i see this as the excuse for me to make fun of fat people. i know what its like...and will never go down that road again. besides, if fat chicks didn't get fun made of them, there would be more of them that go down the easy road. you don't have to be supermodel skinny, but when you haven't seen you vag in more than a year its time to set down the pork rinds.

...and now let the thread continue on the direction towards hairy girls...

please spare me pictures of naked girls that look like they have a fucking chinchilla in between their legs.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 26, 2008)

You know what to do with a Fat chic..?



You flip em over on their belly .. Most of the time the back is Flat...


----------



## hypernovax (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Now these are some fat chicks....


lol those are obese
are for the chicks in the first post, I guess not fat but id definately call them chubby


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*yup.*_


hydrotech364 said:


> *Always the teaser huh miss mcfried???????*


_*But if you have no pity for them because they brought it on themselves...if you follow that line of thinking then I guess folks with lung cancer who smoked cigarettes deserve no pity either?Most of these people will die from being obese.You're laughing at a person living on borrowed time.I'm not ragging at you, I just want you to think about it.*_


BreatheSmoke said:


> It's not like I would laugh in their faces.... I just don't pity them. I make fun of everyone, and I think it's funny when people make fun of me, too. It's just they could have done something before it got that bad...
> 
> _*I agree.But since we don't know, why assume?*_and I don't really buy into the whole medical conditions excuse. Maybe in some cases, that is plausible, but most people will choose 'I have a medical condition' over 'I'm lazy and I am too depressed to stop eating cake'


_*So did I...and I wasnt even that fat...but the taunts and the torture will be remembered forever.Not everyone who is fat overeats.Many undereat.Many don't leave their house and get proper exercise because there are assholes yelling hey fatty fatty.That isn't right.*_


PurfectStorm said:


> haha i used to be a fat kid...and i lost like 25 pounds in less than a year
> 
> i see this as the excuse for me to make fun of fat people. i know what its like...and will never go down that road again. besides, if fat chicks didn't get fun made of them, there would be more of them that go down the easy road. you don't have to be supermodel skinny, but when you haven't seen you vag in more than a year its time to set down the pork rinds.
> 
> ...


_*always the sex with you*_


korvette1977 said:


> You know what to do with a Fat chic..?
> 
> 
> 
> You flip em over on their belly .. Most of the time the back is Flat...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

*I could take 1 of them to tijuana and come back with a pound or 2 hid inside her!!!!!!Is it just me or do they all look like they want to whip youre ass!!!!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*Just because theyre large doesn't mean theyre not strong...when I was a teenager, I worked at a truckstop...these two sisters who were working there that night during bar rush as waitress and cook were each about six foot and 350 or 400 hundred...I watched them wipe out a room of fiteen drunken men who had been fighting...I wisely chose to pour coffee for the customers in the other room.*_


hydrotech364 said:


> *I could take 1 of them to tijuana and come back with a pound or 2 hid inside her!!!!!!Is it just me or do they all look like they could whip youre ass!!!!!!*


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ew no dude. What a wrong in your head? You like to eat hairy puSsy? And If you don't like to eat pussy that's fucked up. How could you not like
Smoothe lips and like bearded ones instead??


----------



## hypernovax (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*Just because theyre large doesn't mean theyre not strong...when I was a teenager, I worked at a truckstop...these two sisters who were working there that night during bar rush as waitress and cook were each about six foot and 350 or 400 hundred...I watched them wipe out a room of fiteen drunken men who had been fighting...I wisely chose to pour coffee for the customers in the other room.*_


I think you misread his post, it looks like he said they are strong...
in regards to your post anyone who is 350-400 lbs is most likely strong with that weight you could bodyslam someone and kill them


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't eat pussy.I am a heterosexual female.That be me in my avatar.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't eat pussy.I am a heterosexual female.That be me in my avatar.




And she sucks one hell of a cock....

well at least Ive read that ..I dont speak from 1st hand knowledge...........


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Tonites lady looks like this with black hair shes a lil goth!!!!!KINKY!!!!!!*


lmfao dam! she has bigger boobs than me!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Lol....then I'm golden in korvettes eyes.


korvette1977 said:


> And she sucks one hell of a cock....
> 
> well at least Ive read that ..I dont speak from 1st hand knowledge...........


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> lmfao dam! she has bigger boobs than me!


*perfect pillows and so soft[skin] and she has all of her teeth thats hard to find in the jungles of east texas.It usually takes a bar room full of women here to get a full set of teeth together.One weird thing though everyone shes been close to dies mysteriously,not by her just strange circumstances.Her son,cool little guy 8 yrs old gets like 15 million when he turns 18.His dad died because the hospital fucked up!!!!!!She has a hard time making ends meet so i give her $$ when shes hurtin.But were just fuck buddies...*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *perfect pillows and so soft[skin] and she has all of her teeth thats hard to find in the jungles of east texas.It usually takes a bar room full of women here to get a full set of teeth together.One weird thing though everyone shes been close to dies mysteriously,not by her just strange circumstances.Her son,cool little guy 8 yrs old gets like 15 million when he turns 18.His dad died because the hospital fucked up!!!!!!She has a hard time making ends meet so i give her $$ when shes hurtin.But were just fuck buddies...*


fuck buddies


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol....then I'm golden in korvettes eyes.






For sure ... I love a woman who can suck a golf ball through a garden hose ...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> For sure ... I love a woman who can suck a golf ball through a garden hose ...


*Or suck start a harley!!!!!!*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Or suck start a harley!!!!!!*


wow is that possible?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't....know.....


AnitaNuggs said:


> wow is that possible?


----------



## GarryFroker (Jul 26, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I just thought I'd post some happy porn to clear out any bad energy left over
> WARNING
> If chubby and fat chicks aren't your thing, or you don't like porn (freak, lol) look away!


I wouldn't call these girls fat. Chubby? Plumpers? Maybe. Personally I like a girl who is a on the plus side. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> I wouldn't call these girls fat. Chubby? Plumpers? Maybe. Personally I like a girl who is a on the plus side. Hmmmmmm.


i dont feel comfy with myself if i have a handful of extra fat.
i'm not skinny but i'm not fat.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Those girls in the first pics actually have a build a lot like mine.. I have quite a tummy on me. I kind of like to have some fat to play with on my gut when I'm bored. It's fun to jiggle.


----------



## GarryFroker (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Those girls in the first pics actually have a build a lot like mine.. I have quite a tummy on me. I kind of like to have some fat to play with on my gut when I'm bored. It's fun to jiggle.


Tell me more.........


----------



## panhead (Jul 26, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> i think this one's a top dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i look at that pic i associate a smell with the pic,the smell im thinking of is limburger cheese 

I'd be willing to bet she's got a great personality though.

Thats the true definition of a Fatty Mc-Butterpants.


----------



## GarryFroker (Jul 26, 2008)

panhead said:


> When i look at that pic i associate a smell with the pic,the smell im thinking of is limburger cheese
> 
> I'd be willing to bet she's got a great personality though.
> 
> Thats the true definition of a Fatty Mc-Butterpants.


NOW THAT IS A FAT CHICK!!! 

I smell peanut butter..........


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

panhead said:


> When i look at that pic i associate a smell with the pic,the smell im thinking of is limburger cheese
> 
> I'd be willing to bet she's got a great personality though.
> 
> Thats the true definition of a Fatty Mc-Butterpants.



I'm not sure how nice of a person I would be if I was that large...

But any woman who has enough gall to post a pic of herself when she's that fat online earns a smidgen of respect in my book.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Man, I wonder how she feels, though? Does she have trouble breathing?Sleeping?How much was she paid for that?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Man, I wonder how she feels, though? Does she have trouble breathing?Sleeping?How much was she paid for that?


Not only that... But she probably has plenty of trouble just wiping herself.. It baffles me how people live like that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

If she's happy that way, fine.But maybe she's really miserable sad and trapped.I don't know.


BreatheSmoke said:


> Not only that... But she probably has plenty of trouble just wiping herself.. It baffles me how people live like that.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2008)

*There are definitely some places she cant possibly reach to wash*


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know how one of those would ride garry but I'm intrested to hear how those larger wemon are. Myself, I love hips so I guess that would rule of mrs peanut buttter hay?


----------



## GarryFroker (Jul 26, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> I don't know how one of those would ride garry but I'm intrested to hear how those larger wemon are. Myself, I love hips so I guess that would rule of mrs peanut buttter hay?


I said I like my ladies a little big. I didn't say I liked them Super Value! lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> I said I like my ladies a little big. I didn't say I liked them Super Value! lol


lmao they dont have the super size at mcdonalds do they?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

I like real people. Stoners. A girl that enjoys checkin out my purple nugs and trys to take them from me. The ones that are super beautiful
In there own kinda way. You know what I'm
Taking about ? Not the MTV whores


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> I like real people. Stoners. A girl that enjoys checkin out my purple nugs and trys to take them from me. The ones that are super beautiful
> In there own kinda way. You know what I'm
> Taking about ? Not the MTV whores


i love bud...
i dont like stoners either they just seem like slutty drunk bitches..


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i love bud...
> i dont like stoners either they just seem like slutty drunk bitches..


and would you steel them from me? 
My girl can't be some average hot slut.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

haha i meant people who dont smoke but i had a blonde moment. lmao
i love bud i wouldnt 'steal' it from you but u would know i was the one smokin it!


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

I like weed almost as girls but nothing beats the opposite sex. It's one hell of
A drug unless your a homo which I just don't quite understand.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

i like thickies


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 26, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I just thought I'd post some happy porn to clear out any bad energy left over
> WARNING
> If chubby and fat chicks aren't your thing, or you don't like porn (freak, lol) look away!



i love thick chick


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

i dont like fat guys... bit i dont like guys that are allllll muscle..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I feel the same way about the guys I date...they gotta have a certain something...they don't necessarily have to be models...I don't like waxed metrosexuals.No offense to the waxed metrosexuals.


bleezyg420 said:


> I like real people. Stoners. A girl that enjoys checkin out my purple nugs and trys to take them from me. The ones that are super beautiful
> In there own kinda way. You know what I'm
> Taking about ? Not the MTV whores


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

they have to be substantially taller than me too.


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 26, 2008)

how tall are you?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

...... 5'4 how tall are you?


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 26, 2008)

ur taller then me


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

511 . Clear you inbox. Your all full


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> they have to be substantially taller than me too.


*I am a whole foot taller than you.......*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

all clear...

haha too bad i dont trust internet dating! jk
i have a bf!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> all clear...
> 
> haha too bad i dont trust internet dating! jk
> i have a bf!


*that's cool I'm an old fuck anyway.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah you are.Hows it going, tips?


tipsgnob said:


> *that's cool I'm an old fuck anyway.....*


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's cool I'm an old fuck anyway.....*


lmao.........


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah you are.Hows it going, tips?


lmao like the older men?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Nah, I just like tips.No limp dick for me, thanks!


AnitaNuggs said:


> lmao like the older men?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah you are.Hows it going, tips?


*I'm fine...thanks*
*How's it going with you dudette?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, I'm not dead yet.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm fine...thanks*
> *How's it going with you dudette?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, I just like tips.No limp dick for me, thanks!


*heyyy...wait a minute here...my dick works just fine, thank you...and I like fat chicks...there...I said it...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I'm not dead yet.


 *well...you made it this far....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Shouldn't that be the title of a movie?Fat chick and limp dick.


tipsgnob said:


> *heyyy...wait a minute here...my dick works just fine, thank you...and I like fat chicks...there...I said it...*


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

i like your "location" section Tips.
its like you got lost in the middle of the sentence.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i like your "location" section Tips.
> its like you got lost in the middle of the sentence.


sounds like a full sentence to me...


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Shouldn't that be the title of a movie?Fat chick and limp dick.


it would be hard to market that.
but Tips would watch it.

he likes fat chicks.

and im sure you could find some limp dick lovers.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Nothing wrong with liking what you like.I like Benicio Del Toro.Lots of folks don't get that.


ALX420 said:


> it would be hard to market that.
> but Tips would watch it.
> 
> he likes fat chicks.
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

*somebody here at riu is his cousin...*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

who flavor flav?


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *somebody here at riu is his cousin...*


wow.
but that is probably true.
everyone is someone's cousin.
a million times removed.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

*no..benicio del toro*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

He's a friend of mine on myspace...no shit.But he's never online.And it's better some things remain fantasy.He may have a small penis...or be bad in the sack in reality.


tipsgnob said:


> *no..benicio del toro*


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> He's a friend of mine on myspace...no shit.But he's never online.And it's better some things remain fantasy.He may have a small penis...or be bad in the sack in reality.


people that are bad in the sack cant get famous. it requires too much sleeping around. thats why i still got a shot!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> He's a friend of mine on myspace...no shit.But he's never online.And it's better some things remain fantasy.He may have a small penis...or be bad in the sack in reality.


*he is probably fat...*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> people that are bad in the sack cant get famous. it requires too much sleeping around. thats why i still got a shot!


well see what anita has to say about that LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Who gives a damn about that...yeah, he does have some extra fat on him...so what...I like manly men...graaaah


tipsgnob said:


> *he is probably fat...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

*calm down.......*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

mjetta said:


> well see what anita has to say about that LOL


yea your right.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

uh oh

ummm...

awkward

now i leave the thread slowly


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 27, 2008)

*peeks.....*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> *peeks.....*


WHAT ARE YOU DOIN!

lmao i'm jk u can come in!


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 27, 2008)

just wonderin if the hot sex after a fight started yet. dont mind me *whistles*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

haha no fight really. no make up sex. 
he has to earn that shit. LMAO!


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 27, 2008)

That works for me!! *KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

i am fukin high...


----------



## littlebat (Jul 27, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> lol I think they are comfortable with the saying.. 'Big is beautiful.' They're trying to make the photo look all artsy when really it is just plain vile.


I find this completely offensive and ridiculous, as is most of this thread. Those women are gorgeous if for no other reason than that they're unafraid to subvert the dominant beauty paradigm. Beauty comes in ALL sizes!!!

As someone working on a documentary about eating disorders, and someone who survived one myself, hearing ANYONE'S body called "vile" is the kind of thing that makes me want to work harder and harder to bring awareness into the world. 

When I was sick, I looked "great" according to many people. But I was absolutely, completely, totally, 100% miserable. Now, 15 years later, I weigh 30 lbs more than I did then, and I've never felt more comfortable with my body. My body can dance and do backbends and I'm in my 30s! As an added bonus, I have an actual *self* now, and I can enjoy food with friends, and I can laugh.

"Fat" is so often used in the pejorative. Why? It's about the person inside. A male friend was telling me the other day about the girl who had the best body of everyone he ever dated. She was a figure skater and her body was technically "perfect." Yet she spent all her time obsessing on her looks, and putting herself down, and eventually he started to see her the way she saw herself and lost his attraction to her. His next gf was a few pounds "overweight," and when he would invite her to go to the gym with him, she'd say, "Why? I'm hot already." Now, as someone who loves to exercise, and knows how good it is for one's mental and physical health, I can see some problems with that statement, but the fact of the matter is that he was way hotter for her than he'd ever been for the skater because she was confident and she loved her body and she loved herself. He said, "She was like Viagra. I could be totally not in the mood and she could get me there."

So, was she "vile?" I'm gonna say no. And now I'm going to leave this thread because I find it deeply upsetting.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 27, 2008)

littlebat said:


> I find this completely offensive and ridiculous, as is most of this thread. Those women are gorgeous if for no other reason than that they're unafraid to subvert the dominant beauty paradigm. Beauty comes in ALL sizes!!!
> 
> As someone working on a documentary about eating disorders, and someone who survived one myself, hearing ANYONE'S body called "vile" is the kind of thing that makes me want to work harder and harder to bring awareness into the world.
> 
> ...


Sorry you're offended, but in my personal opinion, I think that someone who is that obese as shown in the photo is certainly vile.. You say it's about the person inside.. Well, to me, if you allow yourself to get that morbidly obese, that says a lot about the person. Obesity is unhealthy... Number one cause of diabetes.. Parents who let their children eat Mcdonald's everyday cut their child's life short. I'm talking about OBESE.. Not 30 lbs overweight.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 27, 2008)

What a great post.I'm going to have to rep you.


littlebat said:


> I find this completely offensive and ridiculous, as is most of this thread. Those women are gorgeous if for no other reason than that they're unafraid to subvert the dominant beauty paradigm. Beauty comes in ALL sizes!!!
> 
> As someone working on a documentary about eating disorders, and someone who survived one myself, hearing ANYONE'S body called "vile" is the kind of thing that makes me want to work harder and harder to bring awareness into the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 27, 2008)

Stoney quotes herself.


Stoney McFried said:


> _*I think it's more disgusting to let yourself get awful on the inside.*_


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 27, 2008)

Either yall refuse to understand my point or you just feel like making me look bad. 

I'm not awful on the inside, excuse me for thinking it's disgusting to be 200 lbs overweight.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think the same way, Its not right to do that to yourself. Health is your whole life. They obviously dont care much about it. I dont know bout them, but i want to live past the age of 50


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 28, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> i think the same way, Its not right to do that to yourself. Health is your whole life. They obviously dont care much about it. I dont know bout them, but i want to live past the age of 50


i agree. its your body and your in control of your body until you let any eating disorder take control of you. 
you have to make the choice to be heathy, no one else is gunna do it for you.


----------



## Charfizcool (Jul 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> *And she sucks one hell of a cock*....
> 
> well at least Ive read that ..I dont speak from 1st hand knowledge...........


ruh-roh...I wanna get my dick sucked

edit:...I just read he last couple pages and damnnn I picked a bad time to post that...ha


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 28, 2008)

Im going to stop even coming in here....jeeeeze freaking louise.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 28, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> ruh-roh...I wanna get my dick sucked
> 
> edit:...I just read he last couple pages and damnnn I picked a bad time to post that...ha


*Talk about uncalled for...Go to some fuckin porn chat to get youre rocks off dude.These ladies feel cofortable in here because we dont get overly sexually aggressive,Pay em complements not spew youre trashy fucking perv shit....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't feel like making you look bad.What your saying makes you LOOK awfully judgemental.But hey, you've a right to your opinion.


BreatheSmoke said:


> Either yall refuse to understand my point or you just feel like making me look bad.
> 
> I'm not awful on the inside, excuse me for thinking it's disgusting to be 200 lbs overweight.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 28, 2008)

_*I'm sure you can find someone.*_


Charfizcool said:


> ruh-roh...I wanna get my dick sucked
> 
> edit:...I just read he last couple pages and damnnn I picked a bad time to post that...ha


*Chivalry isn't dead! It's ok, he was just joking.*


hydrotech364 said:


> *Talk about uncalled for...Go to some fuckin porn chat to get youre rocks off dude.These ladies feel cofortable in here because we dont get overly sexually aggressive,Pay em complements not spew youre trashy fucking perv shit....*


----------



## nexus2154 (Jul 28, 2008)

The important thing is that if any or all of these girls smoked nice bud, I would marry them in a second... catch feelings hard.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jul 28, 2008)

id bang all those chicks without hesitation


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm only 5'6'' 140lbs and I only like women that are taller than me... so you figure a woman around 5'7 to 5'10 will be between 130lbs to 145lbs IN THE RIGHT PLACES can make a woman a knock out... i love tall women, that climb is what does it...


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jul 28, 2008)

i want to marry 533x800...shes fucking hot as hel


----------



## Charfizcool (Jul 29, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Talk about uncalled for...Go to some fuckin porn chat to get youre rocks off dude.These ladies feel cofortable in here because we dont get overly sexually aggressive,Pay em complements not spew youre trashy fucking perv shit....*


I can't tell if you're serious or not cause I wasn't Your hella aggressive and I don't really see why...callin me a fuckin perv dawg "YOU DON'T KNOW ME!" ha


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, this thread absolutely did _not_ turn out like I planned.

I am a "chubby" chick who thinks other chubby chicks are attractive, as well as slender chicks, fat chicks and skinny chicks. Whatever really, there's so many different kinds of beauty out there. 

The 'fat chicks wtf' thread was really offensive to me because I'm sensitive about my weight, and it's something I've struggled with all my life. I've found that the best way to get past that hurting is to turn around and celebrate it instead.

I was hoping to post pictures of women that defied the idea that you have to be a certain weight to be beautiful. I was hoping that people who thought the same way could post similar pictures. It was an invitation to others to celebrate the fact that we don't have to fit into a mold to be of value to others and to ourselves.

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like that's how it turned out, but I can see that some people were in the right frame of mind. (Thanks Stoney) 

Just so you know, the chicks I posted at first _were_ 'fat' to me. I am very similar to their body types, and was surprised when people told me that they didn't look fat, as people have been telling me I'm fat all my life.

Maybe they were the ones that were in the wrong, and I've been identifying incorrectly all this time. LOL
It's funny when you think about it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 1, 2008)

*I think you have worry about what you think about yourself and not what other people think...*
*personally I think the women's pics you posted are sexy as hell. *
*and besides...who wants a girl with skinny legs???*
YouTube - JOE TEX - SKINNY LEGS


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 1, 2008)

I LIKE VOLUPTOUS GIRLS FOSHO BIG DD's Big ASS and curves and nice legs yummmmmmm perferably dark haired over blones =)


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

ya big is good in my book as long as the shapes right

like my nutrition teacher said on the first day of class

"i might be bigger than most of the girls in here, but im healthier and in better shape than anyone in this room"


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 1, 2008)

mjetta said:


> ya big is good in my book as long as the shapes right
> 
> like my nutrition teacher said on the first day of class
> 
> "i might be bigger than most of the girls in here, but im healthier and in better shape than anyone in this room"


Yeah, that's what I'm going for now, just trying to be fit. I think I look good, but I want to be able to go up two or three flights of stairs and still be able to say that. XD


----------



## IGTHY (Aug 1, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> omg thats the worst!!!!
> jeeeeeeez


Good places on her to hide my stash.


----------



## Code420 (Aug 1, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Wow, this thread absolutely did _not_ turn out like I planned.
> 
> I am a "chubby" chick who thinks other chubby chicks are attractive, as well as slender chicks, fat chicks and skinny chicks. Whatever really, there's so many different kinds of beauty out there.
> 
> ...


 Sorry if anything i said in the 'fat chicks wtf' thread offended you. I really didn't mean it to people who are just chubby and those girls you posted weren't even chubby. What I said I ment for people above say 300 pounds. like this women





Not that looks are everything. In my opinion she even might have gotten into to good of shape lol. Such a drastic difference has to have improved her quality of life. Being overweight adds so much pressure to your joints and causes most people a lot more pain than they realize. Plus with high blood pressure, diabetes, heart disease, sleep apnea, cancer, and the psychological effects that it causes it just seems ridicules to choose to be overweight. Of course some people have no choice and for them I feel bad.


----------



## Code420 (Aug 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think you have worry about what you think about yourself and not what other people think...*
> *personally I think the women's pics you posted are sexy as hell. *
> *and besides...who wants a girl with skinny legs???*
> YouTube - JOE TEX - SKINNY LEGS


I second that lol, some girls get so skinny it almost grosses me out. No butt, no thighs, whatever happened to the hourglass figure?


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

if a girls shoulders are wider than her hips i puke on sight


----------



## Code420 (Aug 1, 2008)

I wonder how much is genetics, and how much is weight related.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

the last two are icky


----------



## Code420 (Aug 1, 2008)

lol rectangle is like the point where you have gone to far. Either your a skinny stick of a rectangle or your overweight and your waist is the same as your hips making you rectangle. Or you just have the genetics to have thin shoulders and hips. I think the triangles may have been men in drag lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

I notice a lot of girls now with narrower hips than shoulders.It seems to be a new fad.Like fashion is trying to eradicate the best features of a woman...curves.Julie Newmar had one of the best bodies in the world.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a sexy shape


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, Jayne Mansfield.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

You know what? Just look at all these pics in here.That will give you and idea of what I'm trying to say.Galleries


----------



## bonghits4all (Aug 1, 2008)

i like aqll shapes and sizes except for tooo fat. I really dont like chicks with alot of tattoos and piercings or ones that color their hair orange or pink.I like naturally beautifull women


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think that second one is Rita's body.


mjetta said:


>


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

holy shit girls from the 60's and 70's are so hot. wtf. especially pinup girls, they really knew how to tease


----------



## Code420 (Aug 1, 2008)

Now that I think about it almost everyone in my family is triangle shaped including the girls lol. It worked out nicely for the men in my family, big shoulders narrow hips and waist, what more could you ask for? and if the fashion world is goin towards big shoulders thats good for my sister who happens to be a fashion model and actress lol.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't think that second one is Rita's body.


im not sure but i did think something was weird about it


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

hehe her butt. i really wanna give it a good slap


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

Rita had trouble with men most of her life...there's some evidence her father sexually abused her, he got so jealous and flew into such a rage once that Orson Welles, her husband at the time, had to throw him out of the house.That and you didn't pose nude like that back then.


mjetta said:


> im not sure but i did think something was weird about it


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2008)

*awesome pics stoney!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## piFFstAr407 (Aug 19, 2008)

all those women look great to me.. nothin fat there. besides havin a little chubb is def a plus...


----------

